# Erfahrung Via Epia

## new_nOOb

Hallo habe zur zeit nen Athlon xp-m mit 1800 mhz und habe bei mir ein softwareraid 5 und ne verschlüsselte partition mit 128bit aes nur bin ich mit der geschwindigkeit nicht 100% zufrieden (~10mb/s) und überlege wie ich das hardwareseitig ändere. Da aber der rechner auch 24h am tag läuft sollte da auch nix rein was meiner stromrechnung nun garnicht gefällt. drum bin ich auf die via epia plattform gestoßen die zwar eine sehr niedriege pro mhz leitung hat aber wohl eine hardwareseitige verschlüsselung mit aes unterstützt und das sogar unter linux  :Smile:  und da ich der meinung bin das die verschlüsselung am meisten leistung kostet und die 800-1200mhz der epia plattform sicher für das raid5 reichen hielt ich das für die beste lösung?

daher wollte ich hier man anfragen ob jemand mit der plattform im allgemeinen unter linux/gentoo erfahung hat und im besondern mit der aes verschlüsselung und der geschwindigkeit. wäre für berichte sehr dankbar.

mfg

----------

## slick

Also von der hardwareseitigen Verschlüsselung auf dem EPIA habe ich noch nichts gehört (bin da wahrscheinlich nicht up-to-date), aber bei mir läuft ein 800MHz EPIA V als Router. Bin sehr zufrieden, mit der Aussnahme dass onboard-LAN gelegentlich spinnt. Beim Ausschalten und Trennung vom Stromnetz kann es beim Einschalten passieren dass das onboard-LAN spinnt. Es blinkt dann durchgehend (wie ein steter Ping)  und die Verluste liegen bei 50%. Erst eine nicht genau bekannte Kombination von Einschalten/Ausschalten bringt das LAN wieder in Ordnung.

----------

## phixom

Also ich sehe die Hardwareverschlüselung im VIA C3 also sehr schnell an. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, das die Zufallszahlen aus dem "Rauschen" von einigen Bauelementen gewonnen werden, so dass hier nochmals eine Erhöhung der Sicherheit vorhanden ist.

Es gibt übrigens auch Patches für Openssl, die dann die Cryptohardware nutzen. Somit entlastest du z.B. nochmals deine CPU, wenn du SSL benötigst.

Für Raid5 reichen 1 Ghz auf jeden Fall. Bei mir läuft auch ein C3 mit 1,2 Ghz und Raid5. Allerdings kann ich nichts über dir Cryptoengine sagen, weil die leider nur von den CPUs auf den Epia boards unterstützt wird und VIA leider nicht in der Lage ist Boards mit 3 oder mehr PCI Slots herzustellen. Wenn ich eine einzelne C3 CPU mit Hardwarecrypto (PADLOCK) bekommen könnte würde ich sie schon haben.

phixom

----------

## slick

Wie kann ich feststellen ob mein EPIA auch die Hardware-Verschlüsselung bietet?

----------

## think4urs11

sollte anhand der Model/stepping number gehen, kuckst du Epia CPUs

Soweit ichs weiß ist 6.9.3 die älteste Version mit RNG, hab ich mit meiner 6.7.3 eh verloren.

HTH

T.

----------

## slick

Dann werde ichs wohl nicht haben. Allerdings finde ich meine CPU auch nicht in der Tabelle, laut der geht ja Samuel 2 nur bis 650 MHz.

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CentaurHauls

cpu family      : 6

model           : 7

model name      : VIA Samuel 2

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 800.263

cache size      : 64 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu de tsc msr cx8 mtrr pge mmx pni 3dnow

bogomips        : 1576.96
```

----------

## think4urs11

Hier steht es noch etwas genauer.

Konsenz daraus ist würde ich sagen: Nix Nehemiah, nix HW-Encryption.

----------

## new_nOOb

kann mir einer evtl den unterschied von diesen beiden plattformen sagen? (außer der preis:)

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a46728.html

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a108074.html

----------

## think4urs11

Eigentlich würde ich ja sagen schau selbst beim Hersteller nach aber nachdem es mich selbst interessiert hat:

M10000

+ Firewire

+ Floppy

- 2te NIC

4x USB

PD10000

- Firewire

- Floppy

+ 2te NIC

2x USB

außerdem ca. 10 Euro  :Wink: 

----------

## phixom

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Hier steht es noch etwas genauer.
> 
> Konsenz daraus ist würde ich sagen: Nix Nehemiah, nix HW-Encryption.

 

Das mit dem Nehemia ist so richtig, aber es kommt ausserdem noch auf das Stepping an

/proc/cpuinfo sollte so etwas bringen.

```

processor : 0 

vendor_id : CentaurHauls 

cpu family : 6 

model : 9 

model name : VIA Nehemiah 

stepping : 8 

cpu MHz : 1194.280 

cache size : 64 KB 

fdiv_bug : no 

hlt_bug : no 

f00f_bug : no 

coma_bug : no 

fpu : yes 

fpu_exception : yes 

cpuid level : 1 

wp : yes 

flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr cx8 sep mtrr pge cmov pat mmx fxsr sse rng rng_en ace ace_en 

bogomips : 2342.91 

 

```

Das wichtigste ist das bei Stepping mindestens eine 8 steht, ansonsten ist nix mit Padlock.

Welche Boards genau gehen würde ich bei VIA selber erfragen.  

"VIA GmbH Support" <support@via-tech.de>

Die haben mir bereits sehr schnelle und kompetente Antworten gegeben.

Der letzte Stand von meiner Anfrage 10/2004 war die Unterstützun von folgenden Boards

MII12000, M10000 Serie und EPIA MS

Was noch an neuen Boards hinzugekommen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Noch ne Frage an die Epiaboardbesitzer, sind die CPU's fest aufgelötet oder sitzen die auf einem Sockel?

phixom

----------

## Voltago

Auf dieser Seite ist eine Liste der Epia-Boards mit Padlock (+AES): http://www.via.com.tw/en/initiatives/padlock/

Hat das schon einer am Laufen?

----------

## new_nOOb

hast du padlock aktiv ? und auch die unterstützung für openssl ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Voltago

Nope. Hab' nur das ME6000-Board, das hat leider kein Padlock ACE.

----------

## new_nOOb

hallo...

so hab jetzt mal zur "probe" das epia m 10000 und bin leider im bezug auf aes per hardware recht entteuscht.

hier mal zwei benches (softwareraid 5 mit aes 128 verschlüsselung) mit tiotest

aes-i586 (softwarelösung)

8mb schreiben 44,8%cpulast

7mb read 55,0%cpulast

(warum auch immer lesen da langsamer ist?!)

und padlock (hardware)

13mb schreiben 71%cpu

9mb lesen 69%cpu

da ist also schon ein gewisser unterschied zu erkennen was zumindest drauf schließen läst das padlock geht.. aber hab mir da doch einiges mehr erhoft...  :Sad: 

schade

----------

## stalinski

hast du mal nur ein Software Raid 5 "gebenchmarked"?

Vielleicht frisst das alleine ja schon ne Menge Leistung auf der Maschine...

----------

## new_nOOb

kann ich lieder nicht machen  :Sad:  datenträger ist halt komplett verschlüsselt aber müste 1000mhz nur für raid5 nicht reichen ? also das nicht limitieren

----------

## stalinski

 *new_nOOb wrote:*   

> kann ich lieder nicht machen  datenträger ist halt komplett verschlüsselt aber müste 1000mhz nur für raid5 nicht reichen ? also das nicht limitieren

 

hmmm, kann ich dir nicht sagen...

Auf meinem VIA steckt ein Hardware Raid-5 Controller im PCI Slot...

----------

## new_nOOb

edit

wenn ich mir das bei top mal so anschaue braucht das raid nur so 1-2% das meiste geht drauf für das loop device(aes) und der prozess der es verurschte (samba,ftp oder apache).. also bei ca 50% cpu last kann man nicht viel von hardware aes reden :/

edit2.

also hab grad nochmal geschaut wie schnell das eigentliche system (xp-m 1800mhz runtergetaktet zum test auf 800mhz) selbst das sys ist schneller als das angebliche hardware aes:

schreiben: 14mb   45%cpulast

lesen : 11mb 37%cpulast

also abschließend läst sich wohl sagen das das viasys für meinen einsatzzweck (raid5 mit cryptoloop) absolut ungeignet ist .. sehr schade

----------

